# Handed the keys to a Mustang GT owner...



## baron_iv (Nov 17, 2005)

Today, a friend of mine who owns one of the new (05) Mustang GTs stopped by to see what I was up to. He took notice of the GTO and I asked him if he'd driven one, he said no. So I tossed him the keys, he backed it up and took off with a roar of the engine and a screech of the tires. He took it to the top of the hill, turned it around, then came back down the road. He passed my house at about 110mph and I could see a *HUGE* smile on his face as he zipped by. A couple minutes later, he turned into the driveway with a massive SEG on his face, opened the door, got out, looked at the car and said "damn, I have GOT to get me one of these!". 
To me, that's like the ultimate compliment. Someone can say "nice car" or "damn, that's fast", but whenever someone gets out and realizes how much their brand new car SUCKS...that's the best! I love this car! I would trade it for a dozen new Mustang GTs though...just so I could sell 'em and buy more performance parts for the GTO. :cool 
On a side note, I came about 2 inches from wrecking the goat tonight. Some IDIOT was driving without his headlights on. I just happened to see a reflection of the car behind (WAY behind) him on the back quarter-panel of his car just as I was pulling out. I hit the brakes so hard that the gallon of milk I had in the seat flew into the floor. I'm surprised that it didn't burst. He got the full force of the GTO's bright lights in his rearview mirror, then he figured out that he didn't have his lights on. Some people are just too STUPID to have a drivers' license.


----------



## GNX231 (Dec 12, 2004)

:agree


----------



## J.E.T. (Sep 30, 2005)

My son has the '05 GT too. While he likes my car he prefers his........go figure:confused :confused 


JET


----------



## baron_iv (Nov 17, 2005)

Jet, I bet if you offered to trade, he'd take you up on the offer. He probably likes his car because it's HIS and he can drive it whenever and wherever he wants, without having to ask you for keys. 
I drove the Mustang GT before I bought the goat last month and the decision was very easy once I drove the GTO...even though the GTO was a bit more expensive. I'm just glad I decided to drive the GTO before I went ahead and signed for the mustang!


----------



## C5ORGTO (Dec 30, 2004)

What makes the Mustang so bad. Is it the lack of power, or just the feel and quality of it? I like the looks of them, but have never driven a new one.


----------



## dealernut (Oct 22, 2005)

baron_iv said:


> A couple minutes later, he turned into the driveway with a massive SEG on his face, opened the door, got out, looked at the car and said "damn, I have GOT to get me one of these!"


Too bad he is tanked in that mutstang. 


My neighbor has a Mustang GT and he constantly wanted to race me when I got my GOAT (about a month after him). I finally obliged him one Sunday afternoon and we went to the "spot" and ran 5 times. Each time I got progressively farther from him. The first run I beat him by about a car length. The last run I had him by 3. I told him we can keep it up but then he will not have a car anymore.


----------



## QwkRed05GTO (Oct 17, 2005)

I've always been a Mustang Guy (I still have two of them), and I almost bought an 05 until I took a ride in the GTO. Torque is massive in the GTO compared to the Mustang. Mustang feels lighter and more agile, and the stock shifter has a better feel to it, but that is where the benefits of the Mustang stop IMO. Plus, at least where I live, I see 5 or 6 Mustangs everyday, but I hardly ever see a GTO.


----------



## baron_iv (Nov 17, 2005)

Well, the reason I didn't go with the mustang is because it was noticeably slower than the GTO, the interior wasn't NEARLY as nice (or roomy), and it was LOUD when you sit inside it. I couldn't even hear myself think inside the Mustang GT, even at idle. I think ford forgot to add the sound-deadening material to the mustang or something. It was obnoxiously loud. The GTO is rather loud at WOT...imagine that kind of sound ALL THE TIME...that's how the mustang is. It's just a constant drone of the engine. Occasionally, I like to have a conversation while driving.
I also didn't think the mustang has as nice of a ride as the goat. It was much more rough and unrefined. The interior of the GTO is positively beautiful. It's well-crafted and visually appealing. The knobs/buttons on the mustang felt very cheap and I bet they break easily. It just had that cheap, plastic feel to it.
The Mustang GT was pretty fun to drive. It had decent power. It would smoke the tires, it handled quite well, but it just didn't have the all-out FUN factor that the goat had. The GTO never fails to put a smile on my face, no matter how bad my day is going. It's a blast.
I'm sure the GT is a decent car, and it probably makes a lot of people happy...it's just not for me. I do like the styling though, Ford did a good job there. Styling can only overcome some of the other shortcomings though. I'm glad I made the choice I did. 
Another thing...I have found that I see an average of 3 mustangs per mile (new body style) in the city. I very rarely see a GTO. I really don't WANT what everybody else has!
You're right though, he's stuck in that Mustang GT for several years, unless he hits the lottery. haha


----------



## C5ORGTO (Dec 30, 2004)

Thanks for elaborating on the Mustang. You are right, there are tons of Mustangs out there. There are only a total of 3 GTO's in my town(Including mine), where Mustangs are everywhere.


----------



## dealernut (Oct 22, 2005)

QwkRed05GTO said:


> I've always been a Mustang Guy (I still have two of them), and I almost bought an 05 until I took a ride in the GTO. Torque is massive in the GTO compared to the Mustang. Mustang feels lighter and more agile, and the stock shifter has a better feel to it, but that is where the benefits of the Mustang stop IMO. Plus, at least where I live, I see 5 or 6 Mustangs everyday, but I hardly ever see a GTO.


I love all cars. But I personally do not care for the newer ones. Maybe the 500 will brighten my mood with this retro. 

I loved the 02-03Cobras that were around. They are impressive machines with a industructable engine block.


----------



## SloTymer (Sep 16, 2005)

J.E.T. said:


> My son has the '05 GT too. While he likes my car he prefers his........go figure:confused :confused
> 
> 
> JET


The 05 GT with the stripes looks great, but that's as far as it goes.


----------



## ModBoss2 (Nov 13, 2005)

I drove a LT1 Camaro once, after I replaced the busted oil pan. I was real impressed with the engine's torque. When it came time to buy the LS2 GTO I knew I wouldn't even need to test drive it, and I didn't. I got in the front seat, looked around, popped the hood and looked at the engine, tested out the roominess of the back seat, then told the salesman I'd buy it. The rest is history.


----------



## dealernut (Oct 22, 2005)

ModBoss2 said:


> I drove a LT1 Camaro once, after I replaced the busted oil pan. I was real impressed with the engine's torque. When it came time to buy the LS2 GTO I knew I wouldn't even need to test drive it, and I didn't. I got in the front seat, looked around, popped the hood and looked at the engine, tested out the roominess of the back seat, then told the salesman I'd buy it. The rest is history.



From a salesmen's perspective I have this to say to you:

"GOD BLESS YOU MY SON!!!!!"

LOL!!!!!! HAHAHAHA!!!!!!


----------



## ModBoss2 (Nov 13, 2005)

dealernut said:


> From a salesmen's perspective I have this to say to you:
> 
> "GOD BLESS YOU MY SON!!!!!"
> 
> LOL!!!!!! HAHAHAHA!!!!!!



*giggle*

I usually don't buy a car unless I'm ready and I already know exactly what I want, so I sometimes don't even test it out first...this GTO, my '00 CSVT, '94 rag-top Mustang GT, Prelude Si, etc...


----------



## bluhaven (Jan 24, 2005)

*!*

I love to hear stories like that,mustangs are an ok car if you want what everybody else has,but if you want the best get a goat.I bet that guy would like to trade his mustang in now.for all that goat power.


----------



## cat1055man (Nov 6, 2005)

baron_iv said:


> Well, the reason I didn't go with the mustang is because it was noticeably slower than the GTO, the interior wasn't NEARLY as nice (or roomy), and it was LOUD when you sit inside it. I couldn't even hear myself think inside the Mustang GT, even at idle. I think ford forgot to add the sound-deadening material to the mustang or something. It was obnoxiously loud. The GTO is rather loud at WOT...imagine that kind of sound ALL THE TIME...that's how the mustang is. It's just a constant drone of the engine. Occasionally, I like to have a conversation while driving.
> I also didn't think the mustang has as nice of a ride as the goat. It was much more rough and unrefined. The interior of the GTO is positively beautiful. It's well-crafted and visually appealing. The knobs/buttons on the mustang felt very cheap and I bet they break easily. It just had that cheap, plastic feel to it.
> The Mustang GT was pretty fun to drive. It had decent power. It would smoke the tires, it handled quite well, but it just didn't have the all-out FUN factor that the goat had. The GTO never fails to put a smile on my face, no matter how bad my day is going. It's a blast.
> I'm sure the GT is a decent car, and it probably makes a lot of people happy...it's just not for me. I do like the styling though, Ford did a good job there. Styling can only overcome some of the other shortcomings though. I'm glad I made the choice I did.
> ...


:agree O.K...Baron, You got me thinking about that new GTO just sitting out in the garage and how much I enjoy driving it.... so now I need to go burn up some gas and drive around aimlessly soaking up those tunes that are emitted from that nicely tuned exhaust system. :cheers


----------



## NT91 (Aug 30, 2005)

I had a 03 Mach 1. It is nothing like the GTO. I love my GTO.


----------



## baron_iv (Nov 17, 2005)

I've had several fun-to-drive cars...a mustang cobra, t-bird super-coupe, three Trans Ams (1976 w/the 400 bb, 1991 GTA and 1996), and a 1959 chevy truck built originally as a drag racing vehicle with a VERY well built 350 in it, among others. None of them were as all-around great as the GTO is. The truck was DAMN fast and would outrun almost anything on the road in a short race...but it was loud, had no power steering, was very uncomfortable to drive/ride in and sucked down enough gas to power a small town for a month. I guess we kinda take it for granted just how lucky we are to have a car that is wicked fast AND gets pretty decent gas mileage, AND is comfortable enough to take on a 300 mile drive with a couple of extra people. It's so much fun to drive that I have just driven right on past my driveway on numerous occasions because I didn't want to get out and return to my "normal" world. The GTO is my little piece of heaven.  When I'm in there, not much else matters. I can temporarily leave the hustle and bustle of daily life behind. I have no worries, other than how to get around the next slowpoke I encounter on the road...which leads to even more fun when I blast around them at breakneck speeds. 
I really can't think of much I'd change on the GTO. I mean I could always use more horsepower, but even if I had a thousand horses under the hood, I'd still not have enough. The level of comfort provided by the goat just cannot be touched by the Mustang GT. The raw speed and power can't either. The GTO is truly THE best bang for the buck available today. I suppose I might give it beefier rear tires, or maybe a bit better sound system, but those are minor gripes. I love the car just as it is. It's not so wild that it gets unwanted attention from Johnny Law, but it's just sporty enough to get people to take notice as it blows past them on the interstate. There aren't many cars out there that can make a die-hard mustang guy want to change his allegiance ya know. :cheers


----------



## BlueBomber (Feb 11, 2005)

:agree couldn't have said it better myself !


----------



## rippinbyu (Jun 11, 2005)

baron_iv said:


> I've had several fun-to-drive cars...a mustang cobra, t-bird super-coupe, three Trans Ams (1976 w/the 400 bb, 1991 GTA and 1996), and a 1959 chevy truck built originally as a drag racing vehicle with a VERY well built 350 in it, among others. None of them were as all-around great as the GTO is. The truck was DAMN fast and would outrun almost anything on the road in a short race...but it was loud, had no power steering, was very uncomfortable to drive/ride in and sucked down enough gas to power a small town for a month. I guess we kinda take it for granted just how lucky we are to have a car that is wicked fast AND gets pretty decent gas mileage, AND is comfortable enough to take on a 300 mile drive with a couple of extra people. It's so much fun to drive that I have just driven right on past my driveway on numerous occasions because I didn't want to get out and return to my "normal" world. The GTO is my little piece of heaven. When I'm in there, not much else matters. I can temporarily leave the hustle and bustle of daily life behind. I have no worries, other than how to get around the next slowpoke I encounter on the road...which leads to even more fun when I blast around them at breakneck speeds.
> I really can't think of much I'd change on the GTO. I mean I could always use more horsepower, but even if I had a thousand horses under the hood, I'd still not have enough. The level of comfort provided by the goat just cannot be touched by the Mustang GT. The raw speed and power can't either. The GTO is truly THE best bang for the buck available today. I suppose I might give it beefier rear tires, or maybe a bit better sound system, but those are minor gripes. I love the car just as it is. It's not so wild that it gets unwanted attention from Johnny Law, but it's just sporty enough to get people to take notice as it blows past them on the interstate. There aren't many cars out there that can make a die-hard mustang guy want to change his allegiance ya know. :cheers


Well put! :cheers I now have a work car and search for excuses to drive this car. Every morning I leave out my garage and look at it because I still cant believe I have it!


----------



## speedybuckeye (Oct 19, 2005)

I now have a work car and search for excuses to drive this car. Every morning I leave out my garage and look at it because I still cant believe I have it!

That is exactly how I feel. 

It all started with my close friend. He purchased an '04 a year and a half ago. I took a few rides (just rides; since I couldn't drive standard very well, he wouldn't let me drive.) and immediately wanted one. Unfortunately, I was in college at the time and couldn't afford it. A few months ago, I finally got a job. That very week after work, I went down to the dealership and purchased my '05. No test drive, nothing. Just went in, told the dealer what I wanted and she was in my garage a week later. And that is were she sleeps. Pretty much only taken out on weekends or until I have a need for some speed.


----------



## baron_iv (Nov 17, 2005)

I don't know how you folks can live just driving it on weekends. That's almost mistreating the poor GTO! It's built to go fast, every day! Plus, when you drive on Sunday, you get all the slowpoke old people, cruising the highways at 40 mph. Your cars probably hate you. Take him/her out on a Wednesday, it'll brighten your humpday.


----------



## speedybuckeye (Oct 19, 2005)

I can't drive it to work. I work at a soybean processing plant. There is always a white powdery haze in the air. It settles on the cars. Unfortunately, I found out the hard way. Funny you should mention Wednesday. I will be taking it out after work. I have a concert to attend.


----------



## baron_iv (Nov 17, 2005)

You should invest in a car cover, that way you can drive it to work every day! Gosh, I'm a genius, I should get paid for this kinda stuff. :lol:


----------



## Cadsbury (Dec 6, 2005)

Wednesday is test and tune day at the track, i'm there every Wed.!


----------



## baron_iv (Nov 17, 2005)

The tracks have all closed here in Missouri as far as I know. It's been YEARS since I got on a track. I really miss it. Now that I've got the GTO though, the track days will return next spring. I'm really looking forward to it. In those few seconds that it takes to run the quarter, not much else matters. 12.x seconds of pure joy (which hopefully will be down to about 10.5 seconds by the end of the season next year haha).
It suuuuure is nice to be back in a car that is track-worthy...


----------



## tiger gto (Dec 4, 2005)

I had a 2000 ws6 trans am w/ ls1 engine that I purchased new. I installed an SLP loudmouth catback on it acouple years later. I kept the miles pretty low, & when the 05 GTO's came out I thought about checking them out, as well as the new retro 05' Mustang GT's.

I test drove a red on red GT Mustang w/ the 5-speed manual. It was quick, ..but not quite like my WS6. My son was the salesperson, & I think I disappointed him when I told him I just didn't think so.

A couple months later I was out of town, & stopped to look at a new 05' GTO. The salesman came out, & handed me the keys, ..I really was not looking to buy at that moment, or even test drive it. I even told him IF I bought a new 05' GTO, it would be from a dealer much closer to home where I lived.

He said, ..he did not care but that I should at least test drive it since I was already there checking it out.

The new goat seemed to fit like a glove, & felt almost as though one was in a cockpit of a jet!

Off we went, ..& I was impressed right then, & there! And the performance??? I found it faster than my WS6; not overwhemingly, ..but definitley faster, & a hell of a lot more comfortable.

Within 2-weeks I had took delivery of a phantom black/w red interior manual 6-speed 05' GTO. THe dealership nearby back home gave me a good deal on my WS6 (had only 33k miles), & with that $1,000 dollar hot button cash & my trade in, ...The new goat cost me only about half as much as the sticker.

About 4-months later a very aggressive black 05' GT Mustang blew past me reving the crap out of his engine, & squeeling his tires.

I thought, "OKAY big boy, ..lets see if I can get you at the next stop sign. THe wonder of it all, an old van was ahead of him & was turning right, & I was right behind the Mustang..he he he!

I pulled out from behind him, & up next to him & yelled out the window; "Here's your real chance to be a hero now"!!

I deliberatley "LET" him get about a half second jump on me, & then I eased into about 3000 rpm's, & then tromped on the throttle, & no joking, or embellishing, ...absolutely destroyed him about 400 yards to the next traffic light. I think he was right next to me for maybe an eye blink after that initial first second, ... IT WAS NO CONTEST, & my wife was even with me in the car screaming at me for acting so, well...."like an as.s****"!

Well, ..she was right but I felt vindicated, & the poor poney limped off, & turned away into the sunset.

My wife then qualified her lecture of my behavior with; "you were wrong, ..but I'm glad you kicked his a.ss,.. he was showing off"!

I didn't dare tell her that is precisely as to what I wanted to do to that black 05' Mustang GT as well! 

Since my ownership experience of the new goat, ...I have let my grown son, (the Ford dealer salesman) drive it from time to time; & he long last told me the more he drives the goat, & sees it, he really didn't blame me for choosing it over the Mustang GT.

As he stated himself, ..the performance comparisons are really not that close at all, & in fact he opined that these 400H.P. GTO's are probably as fast as the supercharged 03,04 SVT Cobra Mustangs that he also drove, & sold himself!

I almost bought an 03' SVT cobra mustang from him earlier, & I did test drive one. Yep, ..they are pretty fast but was hard to tell exactly how the new goats would stack up. To me...they both seemed pretty close to each other in straight line performance.

Can anybody imagine a factory supercharger being "stock" on the new GTO's?? 

I tell you these new GTO's are a bad influence on some of us...


----------



## dealernut (Oct 22, 2005)

tiger gto said:


> I tell you these new GTO's are a bad influence on some of us...



Good story Tiger. My dad is a Corvette man and I have almost convinced him three times to come and buy a GTO. 

The GTO's arte bad influence. Expecially when you get a good run with someone. You have the itch to mod the car up. Very tempting.


----------



## GOTPWR (Sep 10, 2005)

Great stories!:cheers


----------



## xxpontiacgtoxx (Oct 27, 2005)

i think the mustang looks cool but it lacks power. ive been in one and the guy who was driving had the traction control off and all that and he slammed on the gas just as he shifted into second and the tires didnt even squeal one bit. but i do have to give ford some credit for that awsome sound system. still like the gto better though.


----------

